# BFD Setup Help



## BritInVA (Feb 12, 2009)

I measured with REW in 6 positions (same used for Audyssey setup) and the Averaged and REW provided following Filters.










I started manually setting filters to Preset 10 (as BFD will be switched on/off by a Power Conditioner)

On FILTER 1 Iused

FINE = -2
BANDWIDTH = 4
GAIN = -3

Then pressed STORE STORE

When I go in FILTER 2 and press FREQUENCY the display shows .50 but am unable to change it with the jog dial.

What am I doing wrong?

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## BritInVA (Feb 12, 2009)

I have been able to set filters on preset 5. Not sure why preset 10 is not working. Only thing I see different is on present 10 all the Red LED's are flashing (except the LED for filter 1 whigh was programed).

With Preset 5 only the filters that are programmed are lit.

Also how do you erase a filter?

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## joorge (Jan 21, 2009)

Set the gain to zero and save for each filter.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Try changing the filter mode to PA, it sounds like its on SS at the moment.

Hakka.


----------

